# Twin Specs with Moss Wall.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my journal for keeping track of my two Fluval Specs. Both are works in progress.

TANK: Fluval Spec 2 Gal x 2
FAUNA: Spec 1 - Aphyosemion australe Killifish Pair
Spec 2 - Halfmoon Betta 
FLORA: Anubias Nana, Staurogyne repens, Rotala, Bacopa, Duckweed, Salvania, Java Moss
HARDSCAPE: Manzanita, river stones
SUBSTRATE: ADA Amazonia
LIGHT: JANSO Ikea light - will be upgrading soon.
DOSING: Seachem Iron, Potassium, Nitrogen, Flourish and Excel


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Simple, but nice! I like it a lot!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

if anyone has advice on how to grow a success moss wall I would love to hear it! 

For the moss wall I started with a simple Michael's craft mesh and Java moss with suction cups. It was super easy, but all the tutorials I've seen show java moss sandwiched between 2 layers of mesh and then attached to the wall. I only used one layer of mesh and sandwiched the java moss between the mesh and the back wall of the tank because I couldn't fit 2 layers on suction cup due to the thickness.

Just hope it grows. I'm still waiting for my Tom's light so right now it's low low light with my Ikea lamp and the far sides aren't lit very well. Good news is the Betta has already stopped flaring at the back of the tank with the mesh up.

Anyone have suggestions on the moss wall? take it apart and use a finer mesh at the back?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

It will grow. Mine won't stop and i have to trim it every week. Just make sure to cut the top of the wall shorter, so the bottom can get some light.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tanks, Atom! The mess looks like it was always meant to be there. What kind of substrate are you using? The substrate goes very well with those rocks. 

I am going to rescape my Spec soon... really.... I'm not just saying that... lol.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very neat tank


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Both tanks look great. The mesh on the back wall looks surprisingly good. Thought it would look a lot worse until the moss grew in, but not so.

This gives you more options too... you can keep it all a moss wall, or you could add some annubias or ferns to any spot growing out amongst the moss. These tanks could prove to be a very interesting project.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have to admit the mesh does look like it's part of the tank. I thought it would be a bit jarring at first, but it blends in well.

Anyone have suggestions for a plant that I could use to turn my stump on the right tank into a tree? I'm thinking Subbwastertang or even just some leaves of anubias. I could use moss but would it blend in with the wall too much when it grows in?

Hah, I would love to make a moss, plant wall like these: http://www.casadevalentina.com.br//_midias/jpg/4e8cc539e9136-14.jpg


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

The subbwastertang, I believe it's the same as pelia, caused a bit of a mystery I have not yet solved. I moved a fist sized bunch from my shrimp tank into my planted rainbow tank and it disappeared completely - not a trace left. I may try it again, though will have to watch it more closely I guess.

If you want a wall like that, you may need to start on a tad larger scale, and then go up, lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Subwassertang doesn't really attach to anything in my experience. It just eventually seems to get tangled in whatever you're trying to attach it to. I've had it in my 20 gallon for over a year now and the stuff not snagged by the wood and Anubias still floats around.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Flygirl, strange that it just disappeared! Do you think it was eaten?

Perhaps if I can tie it down with some fishing line it would stop it from floating around. 

There are some nice Subwassertang trees on google. Really makes me want to try one, but I'm afraid it will get too big for the tank and block out the light so perhaps not.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I find subwassertang much easier to work with and growth rate much slower than moss so I think it would work great as a tree. I'll have to try that idea.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder what a Subwassertang wall would look like...hmm...I believe it's low light correct? I could sew the Subwassertang onto the mesh wall with fishing line. 

2wheelsx2, you should definitely try a tree. Would love to see it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> I wonder what a Subwassertang wall would look like...hmm...I believe it's low light correct? I could sew the Subwassertang onto the mesh wall with fishing line.
> 
> 2wheelsx2, you should definitely try a tree. Would love to see it.


Yes, low light, almost no light in some areas in my 20.
I have a piece of wood in mind and I'ell try it. Time to google up some pics.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good.

Ive always found the mesh size too small for my liking. I would like to find one with a 1 inch mesh.

One way to attach the mesh to the back wall is to use one of those magnetic algae scrapers. I do that to attach a piece of plastic to the outside of one end of a 25 gallon. I use it as a shade blind during the summer months when the evening sun hits the tank. It works great if you dont mind seeing the magnet on the inside of the tank.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

@Flygirl, some fish eat pelia, maybe your fish did?

As for the moss idea on the stump, as the moss gross it, it will attach itself to the stump.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Atom said:


> Flygirl, strange that it just disappeared! Do you think it was eaten?
> 
> Perhaps if I can tie it down with some fishing line it would stop it from floating around.
> 
> There are some nice Subwassertang trees on google. Really makes me want to try one, but I'm afraid it will get too big for the tank and block out the light so perhaps not.





Petah said:


> @Flygirl, some fish eat pelia, maybe your fish did?
> 
> As for the moss idea on the stump, as the moss gross it, it will attach itself to the stump.


Could have been I guess... though none of the other plants were ever bothered, and there are many different kinds. Maybe there is something about pelia that is especially appetizing 

I have a number of "stump trees" in my tank that I have planted both moss and anubias on. The moss makes it look pretty cool, the anubias have all dropped their roots down vertically from the branches giving it a sort of "jurrasic" feel.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Flygirl said:


> Could have been I guess... though none of the other plants were ever bothered, and there are many different kinds. Maybe there is something about pelia that is especially appetizing
> 
> I have a number of "stump trees" in my tank that I have planted both moss and anubias on. The moss makes it look pretty cool, the anubias have all dropped their roots down vertically from the branches giving it a sort of "jurrasic" feel.


Pelia does like a bit like seasweed so maybe they wanted sushi.

That looks great! I love the dangling roots, but my Anubias roots always grow in all sorts of directions. Yours looks nice and straight. I love the look of your jungle...very Avatar.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Ive always found the mesh size too small for my liking. I would like to find one with a 1 inch mesh.
> 
> One way to attach the mesh to the back wall is to use one of those magnetic algae scrapers. I do that to attach a piece of plastic to the outside of one end of a 25 gallon. I use it as a shade blind during the summer months when the evening sun hits the tank. It works great if you dont mind seeing the magnet on the inside of the tank.


Yes, I find the mesh size is a little small too. Perhaps home depot might have some sort of larger screen mesh. I should try there next time.

Did you use super strong silver earth magnets?

-------

I picked up a small portion of subwastertang today. I'm tempted to make one mesh a Java Moss wall and the other a Subwastertang wall. I've seen a picture of one online, but not sure how they did it. Should I super glue (assuming its safe) the plant to the mesh or sew it in with thread? Opinions?

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=83193&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1236150016


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> Did you use super strong silver earth magnets?


 No, I used the magnetic aquarium algae scrapers. I would be afraid the earth magnets would poison the tank.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Update:









My Tom's 9W light finally arrived so now it's lighting both 2 gallon specs at once. The edges are a little dimmer, but I think it will work with what I have planted in there. Though I have to say it's a bit blue for my liking and I prefer a slightly warmer spectrum.

As for plants I added:

*Spec Left*: Just a little more anubias nana and a small stone with weeping moss attached.

I decided to change the mesh on the wall because the plastic one was just to thick for light to reach the java moss so I used a thinner mesh, but it has smaller squares so that's the downside compared to the plastic. I haven't seen anything really poke through yet .

*Spec Right*: Added anubias nana, pogostemon erectus, more staurogyne repens, some subwassertang, that seems to be breaking apart and just floats around all over the place. It's not nice and thick and a ball like some that I've seen. I'm assuming high light will make it grow tighter?

As for the wall on this side I decided to try a weeping moss sewn on the outside of the mesh instead. It's a lot faster than waiting for it to grow through the mesh. I like it so far. When I have enough weeping moss I might move some more into the left tank.

I'm not sure the betta will be able to sustain this much plant growth so I've started dosing more regularly.

I really like the look of the tanks so far. The bettas seem to enjoy their homes, but the left betta has a case of finrot that won't go away. It started after he blew his tail from excess swimming. He also startles easily so he jerks around a lot which doesn't help. Gah...halfmoons are so finicky. So far treating with salt and small water changes.

The one on the right seems to be doing very well and has huge bubble nests.

Btw, the 2 tanks are separated with a piece of cardstock so the bettas can't see each other so they won't be stressed from excessive flaring.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those Specs look gorgeous next to each other, probably because you've set them up so thoughtfully and maintain them well.

I haven't yet found a way of setting up my Spec that doesn't make it look like the junk drawer of a larger tank. I think the plants are too big and fast-growing (not to mention, there's duckweed!) I might take the Spec down and give it to a teacher. (We gave the other Spec to a teacher already, but it was set up and looked quite nice.)

If I take it down, would you like my spare Tom 9watt light?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Maureen.

I'm not absolutely happy with the scape yet. I think I will move some pogostemon erectus over to the right to make the tanks look like one continuous scape and I might thin out the moss on the right a bit.

I can't wait for my tool kit to arrive. It will make planting these so much easier.

What do you have in your Spec, Maureen? I don't think I have seen it on the forums. I am never happy with my scapes. It just takes some moving around and inspiration to get it somewhat nice for me. Perhaps you can try some new plants in your spec. 

The 9W light on my Specs is more than enough I think. I was debating moving the Tom's light over to my aquastyle for more light over that tank instead. I was going to get another Janso light for the other Spec, but that would give me only 6W over 4 gallons. I think I prefer that warmer light too. The big problem is I am maxed out on my power bar. I don't think I can fit another light anyway.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Minor changes today...

Thinned out weeping moss on the right and moved it into the left along with some erectus so that the tank looks some what connected. Gave up on the java moss wall.









Subwassertang - Mine isn't a nice tight ball like ones I've seen. Hopefully this will help.









Weeping Moss - So much nicer than java moss.









Betta - He looks like a flower.









Betta - Still recovering from a case of finrot and blown fin.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

.... Dazzling!


----------

